# Remote camera



## bledererphoto (May 26, 2012)

Anyone here try a remote camera at wedding triggered by pocketwizard?  Was considering trying one for a wedding with the camera opposite end of where I'm shooting for the ceremony and then set up above reception.


----------



## theshortwhiteguy (May 28, 2012)

While I have never setup & fired a remote camera for a wedding, I have used them successfully for sports like bmx & basketball where I have the time to setup and test a remote camera. The problem for me as a wedding photographer, I just don't have the time to setup and test a remote camera like I do with sporting events.


----------



## bledererphoto (May 30, 2012)

What camera set up did you use?  I was think of doing the remote set up for wide shots.


----------



## table1349 (May 30, 2012)

What is your DOF going to be.  How are you going to tell when your subjects are in the DOF you want?  I use a remote camera sometimes when shooting basketball about 10-12 feet above the basket, but the center of my DOF is the rim and I only use it for dunk shots so I know what is going to be in focus cause they all got to end up in the exact same place if they want to dunk.


----------



## bledererphoto (Jun 1, 2012)

Focus point at alter for wide shots of ceremony with large dof while I'd be shooting more close ups


----------

